# How To: Pretend your lens is an L-Series lens



## DSLR noob (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know if any of you have this level of immaturity but this is a fun way to get your lens to look like an L series lens to other photographers.

Step 1:
Choose a lens you want to "L-ify". Here we see the Canon EFS 18-55mm kit lens.






step 2:
Find a rubber band that fits securely around the lens.





Step 3:
Put the rubber band around something with a similar diameter as your lens.





Step 4:
With a permanent red marker, place the marker tip on the rubber band and begin rotating the object the band is placed on. Give the band about 3 or 4 minutes to dry. Repeat for other side. I find Prismacolor's crimson red chisel tipped maker works nicely.









Step 5:
Using a fine part of the marker, do the top and bottom on the rubber band.





Step: 6
After giving the band drying time. Place the band at the end of your lens and vuala! A Canon "L-Series" lens. Behold the EFS-18-55 f/3.5-f/4 *L*




I added a UV filter too keep the band from going behind the bayonet hood mount. Good for head on views.









Later I'll try and think of a way to add distance scales, and make your telephoto white.  (just kidding, but who knows)


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 11, 2007)

oh c'mon, can't afford an L-series lens?


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 11, 2007)

Haha I don't know what you're talking about, it _is_ an L-Series lens. Could you tell I was bored as hell today? also I'm only 17 and have no job.


----------



## Steph (Feb 11, 2007)

TIP: find a red elastic band to skip steps 4, 5 and 6...:er:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

well, I have certainly seen red elastic bands of the colour required here 

However,why would you want to make it look like an L lens? 

It is a bit like like "hiding" a banana under your trousere


----------



## darich (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like a nasty colour cast in your images to me!!!:lmao:


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I am not sure whats more disturbing... an EF-s 18-55 L Lens... or your Starwars Can Cap....LOL


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah I could've just used a red band from the start, but what kind of how to only has 2 steps?

As for what is scarier. Probably the can cap.  That came with a watch from burger king. My mom saw it on TV and wanted one. I got the can. Made a great place to bootleg rubber bands.


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 11, 2007)

darich said:


> Looks like a nasty colour cast in your images to me!!!:lmao:


 That's because I wasn't using the L lens. Actually I didn't bother white balancing my lights.


----------



## Riggaberto (Mar 2, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Haha I don't know what you're talking about, it _is_ an L-Series lens. Could you tell I was bored as hell today? also I'm only 17 and have no job.


I'm in the same boat.  I have the 30-90 lens of the same make.  I am however, borrowing a 70-200 zoom from my uncleWhich to anyone of experience probably isnt that exciting, but I'm becoming addicted to it.


----------



## lkWinnipesaukee (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! This will go perfect with the 28-105 f3.5-4.5 I painted white.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (May 11, 2007)

If that fools even one equipment snob just for the amount of time it takes for him to walk over and you to tell him it's a rubber band, your time will have been well-spent.  :lmao:


----------



## Ranger (May 11, 2007)

Riggaberto said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have the 30-90 lens of the same make. I am however, borrowing a 70-200 zoom from my uncleWhich to anyone of experience probably isnt that exciting, but I'm becoming addicted to it.


 
Same, Im a HS student that has no job. So this may be quite helpful!


----------



## RedDevilUK (May 11, 2007)

do you also stick "Twin Turbo" badges on all your cars?

this is fine, until somone notices.... then you look a right ****


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 7, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Haha I don't know what you're talking about, it _is_ an L-Series lens. Could you tell I was bored as hell today? also I'm only 17 and have no job.


 


> TIP: find a red elastic band to skip steps 4, 5 and 6...:er:


 
TIP: Get a job.  :lmao:


----------



## koda-46 (Jun 10, 2007)

lol aren't you smart today.......


----------

